
Ethiopia's planned railway network - tellarin
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-34871074
======
mrdrozdov
Just to verify, railroads are the most efficient mode of transportation? We
wouldn't want roads with electric vehicles instead, right?

As analogy, I guess I'd compare the electrical grid to solar panels with
batteries (think Tesla Power Wall).

~~~
rayiner
Freight rail is about 4x more efficient than freight trucks. Electric freight
trucks are more efficient than gasoline ones, but are totally experimental.

~~~
jagger27
And then you remember that electric trains have existed for a very long time.
Rail wins hand over fist.

------
just_sayin
This is a blatant land grab

~~~
pluma
What isn't?

